# Audax in the Telegraph



## Redlight (23 Jun 2018)

A pleasant piece all about Audax in today's Daily Telegraph, apart from the comments from some idiot named Rob. 

It's "premium" but you can register for free to read the whole piece. (Or go and buy a copy....).

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health-...ils-meet-ultra-cyclists-really-go-extra-mile/


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2018)

Wasn’t this in the grauniad a few weeks back... Severn across?


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Jun 2018)

Decent enough general audax article, but it lacks an involving story of a ride.

No comments when I read it just now, so it looks like the comments of 'Rob' mentioned in the OP have been deleted.


----------



## Redlight (25 Jun 2018)

There was a piece in the Guardian a couple of weeks ago on the London-Wales-London which had the 'involving story of a ride', although - to my mind - the writer made it sound a lot harder than it is. That's the trouble with focusing on a particular ride - to make interesting copy, there has to be a sense that the ride is especially challenging and that the writer might not have succeeded. So there's a tendency to exaggerate. While that might make the event appeal to some, I suspect it would deter even more from trying Audax. The Telegraph piece shows that you can start riding shorter events and build up to the longer ones _only if you want to._


----------



## jefmcg (25 Jun 2018)

Typical Telegraph. The article focuses on a couple (man and woman) a sub editor couldn't resist mega-mamils. 

It's an OK article overall, and you can use any random email address to register and read it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jun 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> It being the telegraph I was amazed that they didn't convert all the km distances to miles and furlongs


Still, now expect the arrival of hordes of Tory voting, stock-broking, royal-worshiping, brexiteering gammons turning-up at an Audax near you....


----------



## jefmcg (25 Jun 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was a bit disappointed on completing my first Audax to see a my pitifully slow elapsed written in hours and minutes on the Brevet card for all eternity.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was a bit disappointed on completing my first Audax to see a my pitifully slow elapsed written in hours and minutes on the Brevet card for all eternity.



If it was a BRM event, your time will also have been sent to ACP for their records.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> it looks like the comments of 'Rob' mentioned in the OP have been deleted.



Suspect that was self-deprecating humour on the OP's part.


----------



## Aravis (26 Jun 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was a bit disappointed on completing my first Audax to see my pitifully slow elapsed time written in hours and minutes on the Brevet card *for all eternity*.


You could always burn it.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Jun 2018)

Aravis said:


> You could always burn it.


That's 1 TMN to me.


----------



## PpPete (26 Jun 2018)

Recorded for some classes of event. But, at least for events in UK, never published.


----------



## Aravis (26 Jun 2018)

jefmcg said:


> That's 1 TMN to me.


Please cut me a little slack. Did you see the time of my post? And what I was putting in _Your ride today? 
_
@Dogtrousers I do hope you shredded them first.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Jul 2018)

Aravis said:


> @Dogtrousers I do hope you shredded them first.


I hope he didn't. Shredding severely degrades the value of paper for recycling.


Aravis said:


> Please cut me a little slack.


----------



## Banjo (2 Mar 2019)

Shred your brevet card?
Sacrilege,you store them for ever in old shoe boxes .


----------



## Redlight (5 Mar 2019)

Back in theTelegraph again...

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health-fitness/body/harder-better-slower-stronger-rise-audax-cycling/


----------

